# Bolt Uzumaki or Boruto Uzumaki?



## thehumangod1 (Nov 6, 2014)

How do you think us english speakers should say his name? Boruto is the japanese pronunciation of the word "Bolt". So should we call him Boruto or Bolt.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Shouldn't we call the kid Boruto?*

It's not like we call our main guy Nalt, is it?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 6, 2014)

we shud call him boringuto


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's just the Japanese pronunciation of Bolt, whereas Naruto is said as naruto in both eng and jp.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd rather be called Bolt, than be called Salad. Just saying. 

Salad, unequivocal proof that Sasuke hates his child.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 6, 2014)

He has a bolt design on his back. Like how Naruto (Spiral) had a spiral design on his back.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 6, 2014)

Well that's my point... if he's called Boruto... then Salad can be called Sarado, or something less hilarious in translation.

Bolt sounds like a dog.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lammy said:


> Well that's my point... if he's called Boruto... then Salad can be called Sarado, or something less hilarious in translation.
> 
> Bolt sounds like a dog.



A pretty kickass dog.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 6, 2014)

NA-RU-TO
BO-RU-TO 

I think Kishi's intention is for the names to parallel, it has the double meaning as Bolt but should be pronounced the same as Naruto's.


----------



## Robin (Nov 6, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> NA-RU-TO
> BO-RU-TO



he's like Naruto but more boring


----------



## Rax (Nov 6, 2014)

Burrito?


----------



## eepdoodle (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm going with Bort.


----------



## ovanz (Nov 7, 2014)

Let's just call him Bob from Hydra.


----------



## Black Apple (Nov 7, 2014)

Uzumaki Bolt

Uchiha Salad

Naming gold.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Nov 7, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> NA-RU-TO
> BO-RU-TO
> 
> I think Kishi's intention is for the names to parallel, it has the double meaning as Bolt but should be pronounced the same as Naruto's.



It doesn't have a double meaning. Do you call Neji "screw"? His name is Bolt.



TheGreen1 said:


> I'd rather be called Bolt, than be called Salad. Just saying.
> 
> Salad, unequivocal proof that Sasuke hates his child.



So I guess Vegetable hated his son Trunks, too?


----------



## Lammy (Nov 7, 2014)

I think any of the above suggestions sounds better than Bolt. Actually I think I'll call him Bort from now on haha


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 7, 2014)

Burrito and Salad is fine actually.....


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes but some people are lame in the head so they call him Bolt.


----------



## shepherd (Nov 7, 2014)

as long as he doesn't change the name of part 3 to "boruto."  it's hard enough telling people i read "naruto", i'm sure as hell not telling people i read "boruto."


----------



## maupp (Nov 7, 2014)

Lammy said:


> Well that's my point... if he's called Boruto... then Salad can be called Sarado, or something less hilarious in translation.
> 
> Bolt sounds like a dog.



No way. Bolt is a pretty cool name, like the fastest man in the world Usain Bolt.

Bolt will be a speedster


----------



## Hexa (Nov 7, 2014)

"Boruto" makes the orthographic and phonetic connection to "Naruto"'s name clear.
"Bolt" makes the fact that the character's name is the English word "bolt" explicit.

It's a preference thing, I think.


----------



## Madelyne (Nov 7, 2014)

Boruto sounds like "bruto" which in Spanish means "moron"
But isn't it Bolt? Boruto is just the japanese pronunciation of Bolt as some people have just stated above.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

That's what his name means but if Sasuke, Sakura and Naruto aren't given translated names than Boruto shouldn't either. It would be really stupid to call all the characters by what their name means.


----------



## RaptorRage (Nov 7, 2014)

It's the same issue as came up with Pain and Guy. Also Bolt is possibly a derivative of Neji's name which means screw. Hence Bolt wears a bolt necklace.


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 7, 2014)

It is a "gamble" for the translators when it comes to names that can mean something in another language or keep it untranslated. I think Guy's name was an age-old debate. The official name is Guy but Gai seems perfectly acceptable and easy to reference to as well.

Let's say if the translators did not translate bo-ru-to as "Bolt" and spelt it out as "Boruto", they will still attract comments that ask them why can't they obviously interpret such a simple word when it's staring in their face? Moreover, "Bolt" can be a tribute to Minato, who is the Yellow Flash and is as fast as lightning bolts.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah there certainly are contradictions in our preferences. Hmm maybe I should have added a poll [I don't know how now, Thread Tools wont let me?]

I like to call Guy, Gai just out of habit. Pein definitely sounds cooler than Pain I think, but none of us used it.


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 7, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> It's the same issue as came up with Pain and Guy. Also Bolt is possibly a derivative of Neji's name which means screw. Hence Bolt wears a bolt necklace.



Guy is a grey area, but Pain is more obvious. 

In the Japanese language the "ai" together make an "uy" sound. Long I. So, if it's spelled "Pain" in Japan, then it would be pronounced "Pine". which of course isn't correct. So, the Japanese spell his name "Pein." it makes the proper word, and sound.It works for what they're going for, and mean.

But in English, we say and spell it the way we usually do. Pain. Because that's what he is. He's pain, and feels it's his job to have others know pain. 

All that is, is different rules of language. So either can work. If you wanna stick straight with the Japanese origins, where it came from, in series, then Pein is fine. But both are the same thing in their respective languages and have the same meaning and purpose. 

Like Tsunade's lover, Dan. It is spelled that way in original language, so given their rules, it's pronounced Don-as that's how "a"s sound for them. But in english, if we wanna say it like we do, that's fine too. Sometimes, if we have the same words-or if it's the Japanes using english, we can use our own respective rules and it's ok. With the more Japanese oriented things, that aren't american lol, we probably need to stick to their way. Gai is one of those where it's better to stick with their spelling. 

With Guy, it can work. Not like that's not how it sounds for us. But with Japanese, Gai is an foreign name. not common with Americans. For us, guy is an improper noun to identify someone who is male. So, keeping it "Gai" which is how a person's name is, is more correct and proper in terms of the character and series. But, for the rules of our language, it can work. This one does get tricky. 

So, for Boruto, I believe it is a play toward Naruto's name. But it's possibly his name is in fact Bolt. Hence the necklace. However, being pronounced English.

Sometimes in anime, the characters use the same words we do-english, but rules of their language have it pronounced, and possibly spelled, differently. 

The Japanese doesn't have an "L" so, they can't say Bolt. "L"s are replaced with "R"s. Example, in *D. Gray-Man*, the character's name is Allen. But it is spelled and pronounced Arren-may be spelled with just 1 r, so, sorry if that's off. In *Bleach* the character Neliel is pronounced and spelled Nerrieru. Nel for us. Neru for them. When I heard Tsunade say the word table, it sounded like "teburu." Definitely not "table" the same way we say it, and chances are, not spelled that way either. 

So, the name in the language works as a joke toward Naruto's name. Bolt as in dashing, possibly a play to his father's nickname Flash, and he wears a Bolt for a necklace for pun. 

So, if people want to call him Bolt in the english language, it's not exactly wrong-as someone also said, a reference to Neji's name. So, Bolt references alot of things. So, the play on Naruto's name doesn't work for our language of Bolt. But it works for everything else.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Madelyne said:


> Boruto sounds like "bruto" which in Spanish means "moron"
> But isn't it Bolt? Boruto is just the japanese pronunciation of Bolt as some people have just stated above.



Boruto could recognize the Shunshin no Jutsu at a young age. I don't think Naruto could. Already he's smarter than his dad was.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 7, 2014)

Kumanri said:


> Burrito and Salad is fine actually.....


----------



## Addy (Nov 7, 2014)

i call him burito like i call her salad


----------



## Mjaut (Nov 8, 2014)

Boruto.

It just sounds more like a name.


----------



## SSGG (Nov 8, 2014)

Bolt...makes him sound like a super hero. 

Don't know why, but Boruto just sounds idiotic to me. Like a dunce name...which probably isn't too inaccurate, actually, but anyway...


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 8, 2014)

It is technically Boruto.

Calling him "Bolt" is like calling Naruto "Fishcake" 

or Sakura "Cherry Blossom" and Uchiha "Fan"


----------



## Itachі (Nov 8, 2014)

Boruto sounds retarded. That is all.


----------



## Yomi (Nov 8, 2014)

It's Bolt, though in Japanese the L sounds like R so it might sound like Boruto.
In English it would just be pronounced as Bolt.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 8, 2014)

While it's technically Boruto, I think the idea is that his name is Bolt. I also think Bolt sounds that little bit cooler. I suppose we'll find out when the official translation is released.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 8, 2014)

Calling him Burrito. Fuck the police.


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 8, 2014)

Bolt, as that's the motif of his name.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 8, 2014)

Boruto can also be translated as volt 

Just saying....


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2014)

burito uzumaki ck


----------



## Enclave (Nov 9, 2014)

Bolt and Boruto both sound stupid, however Boruto is clearly how it should be since that name shows the significance of his name while Bolt loses most of the instant significance that you recognise just from looking at it.


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 9, 2014)

Brofisto. It's the only way. His dad did it a lot.


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 9, 2014)

I call him Bolt. Why?

All that is, is different rules of language.

Like Tsunade's lover, Dan. It is spelled that way in original language, so given their rules, it's pronounced Don-as that's how "a"s sound for them. But in english, if we wanna say it like we do, that's fine too. Sometimes, if we have the same words-or if it's the Japanes using english, we can use our own respective rules and it's ok. With the more Japanese oriented things, that aren't american lol redundant, we probably need to stick to their way-spelling and pronunciation. 

Gai is one of those heavily debated names, because Guy, for us doesn't mean the same thing. A guy in an improper noun to describe a male. We usually don't name people Gai. It's very foreign to us, so they may spell it Guy because they were being a bit too literal, or because "ai" in our language don't make the same sound, and people would think his name was "Gay" spelled differently or something. So Guy is correct in terms of how it's pronounced, but not best to spell it that way, because it's not native to us to use as a person's name. Or, it's very rare. 

I think Boruto is the same. It can be pronounced Bolt, and not be wrong, because it was the intent. Another example. Cross in *D.Gray-Man.* His name is Cross. But the Japanese pronounce and spell it _クロス, Kurosu_

So, for Boruto, I believe it is a play toward Naruto's name. But it's possibly his name is in fact Bolt. Hence the necklace. However, being pronounced English.

Sometimes in anime, the characters use the same words we do-they're speaking english, but rules of their language have it pronounced, and possibly spelled, differently. 

The Japanese doesn't have an "L" so, they can't say Bolt. "L"s are replaced with "R"s. Example, in *D. Gray-Man*, the character's name is Allen. But it is spelled and pronounced Arren-may be spelled with just 1 r, so, sorry if that's off. In *Bleach* the character Neliel is pronounced and spelled Nerrieru. Nel for us. Neru for them. When I heard Tsunade say the word table, it sounded like "teburu." Definitely not "table" the same way we say it, and chances are, not spelled that way either. 

So, the name in the language works as a joke toward Naruto's name. Bolt as in dashing, possibly a play to his father's nickname Flash, and he wears a Bolt for a necklace for pun. 

But it does get tricky. I am still learning Japanese, and about it myself. So I don't know everything. So it does get tricky with pronunciation and spelling. So, we can write and spell the words our way if we have a english equivalent, but it is not correct in terms of the original source and rules of said language, thus if the character has a hidden meaning in the original Japanese spelling, it'll be lost with english translation.

So, no "L"s in the Jap language. 

Same with C's. If a C is in a word, they pronounce it with a Sh or Ch. But any "kuh/kah" sounds will have a K. Like Raikage's guard-C. They say his name Shi. Exorcist is pronounced Exorsheest. And Quincy is Qinshi. But they have no issues sayg ICHIgo. 

I's make an ee sound usually. Gin = pronounced Geen


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 9, 2014)

If they can say Naruto they can say Boruto.

Maybe the movie will have his name said...assuming we get some look at the children.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

I prefer Boruto, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sadako (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm going with Bolt. When I first read "Boruto" in the spolier pics, I thought it was a joke. Sounds really silly to me somehow.


----------



## King BOo (Nov 9, 2014)

Boruto sounds like Naruto which I believe was intentional


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 9, 2014)

Boruto looks and sounds better to me

Or Burrito


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 9, 2014)

Bolt. 

It only sounds like Boruto with a japanese pronunciation, and even then it wouldn't sound that much like Naruto. There names are supposed to be similar in a sense, but it's just different, it doesn't really work the same in my opinion.

Saying Naruto is fine the way it is, but if the kid's name is Bolt, then I'm not gonna say "Boruto!" Makes me sound like I'm purposely trying to sound Japanese lol. It's like calling Light from Death Note, Rito. (Even though some people probably do that)

If that doesn't make sense, look at it like this. Bolt / Nalt. Naruto / Boruto. Bolt, being an english word, sounds right to say it like that, but saying Naruto as Nalt would not.


----------



## SonicTron (Nov 9, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> It is technically Boruto.
> 
> Calling him "Bolt" is like calling Naruto "Fishcake"
> 
> or Sakura "Cherry Blossom" and Uchiha "Fan"



Um

Bolt's name is almost completely certainly an english transliteration of Bolt to Boruto

The Naruto, Sakura and Uchiha examples you've described are if you were to translate their literal meanings.

So yeah, two completely different things.


----------



## Muah (Nov 9, 2014)

Wouldn't it be bort

It's so unimaginable stupid I wont be calling him anything. Just Naruto's son or hima's brother. Both names are shitty but I imagine Americans will pick the shittyier one. Though I can't fathome which one is the shittier name. I'll know when I ask my old college roomate how he will pronounce Naruto's sons name. He Likes Naruto and Bleach but couldn't get into One Piece. So he repersents your average shitty anime watcher quite well.

Maybe I will call him Balto. Thats a good name.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 9, 2014)

SonicTron said:


> Um
> 
> Bolt's name is almost completely certainly an english transliteration of Bolt to Boruto
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

I use the Japanese pronunciation out of respect, since he's Japanese and all.

Plus it sounds cooler.

And doesn't remind me of that dog.



Muah said:


> Maybe I will call him Balto. Thats a good name.



No. That's another dog


----------



## Muah (Nov 9, 2014)

BURRITO AND SALAD

kish you suck legendary sized cock


----------



## Cord (Apr 3, 2015)

Since Boruto is his official Japanese name, I feel compelled to call him that. Although Bolt sounds cooler and easier to type, so I might actually just go with it.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 3, 2015)

I will call him which ever one i think to type at that moment. With all the bolt/wrench and shit going on i might just subconsciously fall into calling him bolt.


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Apr 4, 2015)

I think it is funny how some people argue Bolt is not a real name, but overlook the fact the same manga has a character named Might Guy, as well as other oddities.
I prefer Bolt because Boruto not only sounds dumb, it makes the character look like an even more obvious generational clone of the father. Bolt, on the other hand, sounds badass.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 4, 2015)

Boruto.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 4, 2015)

Boruto is bad, Bolt is even worse. I mean, what the hell Kishi? Salad? Bolt? What are their kids goign to be named? Broomstick and Toothbrush?


----------



## Marsala (Apr 4, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Boruto is bad, Bolt is even worse. I mean, what the hell Kishi? Salad? Bolt? What are their kids goign to be named? Broomstick and Toothbrush?



Yeah, why can't they have good, non-silly names like Fang, Screw, Helmet, Scarecrow, Pig, Deer, Butterfly, A, B, C, D, or Snakeguy?


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Boruto is bad, Bolt is even worse. I mean, what the hell Kishi? Salad? Bolt? What are their kids goign to be named? Broomstick and Toothbrush?



so?  they sound so dumb that they are great 

burito and salad. that is how i call them and wont change it


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2015)

If you say Burrito you're just showing that you don't know where the stresses in his name are.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 4, 2015)

If we can him Bolt, shouldn't we call his sister Sunflower?

I mean, Sunflower is what her name means and it's an English word that isn't actually a name over here but doesn't sound as wonky... I dunno, shouldn't the same logic apply?


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2015)

Mider T said:


> If you say Burrito you're just showing that you don't know where the stresses in his name are.



burrito


----------



## RandomLurker (Apr 4, 2015)

Muah said:


> BURRITO AND SALAD
> 
> kish you suck legendary sized cock



Well, in Dragon Ball a lot of characters were named after food. Kishi is just following in the master's footsteps


----------



## Bender (Apr 4, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> I prefer Boruto, for obvious reasons.



That movie has so faded from me mind it ain't even funny. 

I like both pronounciations. Though, when people call 'em Boruto I get feeling we to get onslaught of Bolt=burrito memes in future. So Bolt okay for me.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 4, 2015)

Half of the names in Naruto translate to something stupid and people have been fine with it for years, they'll get over this too once they see the new kids do something epic , then they'll grabbing other people's eyes out for talking bad about them.


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 4, 2015)

they both are poo poo

i kind of like boruto a little more than bolt tho


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 4, 2015)

I like saying Boruto in a really dramatic japanese sounding voice so fuck Bolt.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2015)

boruto because it sounds dumber and you get to call him burrito



Mider T said:


> If you say Burrito you're just showing that you don't know where the stresses in his name are.



or that you have a sense of humour. either one!


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 4, 2015)

I'll be calling him bullet.


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 4, 2015)

Bolt is dumb, Boruto is even dumber.

Sounds like the name a parody of Naruto on Youtube would have.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 4, 2015)

both sux lel

Garuto Uzumaki da best


----------



## db84x (Apr 4, 2015)

I think I love Bolt more than Boruto


----------



## AdventureNinja (Apr 6, 2015)

In Japanese, it would be pronounced Boruto.

In English, it would be Bolt.

The Japanese doesn't have a distinction/separation between L and R, so every l syllable in English gets translated into our R sound in Japanese. Thus, the Japanese turn Bo-lt into Bo-rut and then add the letter o to the end of it.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 6, 2015)

TheWebbstir said:


> It is technically Boruto.
> 
> Calling him "Bolt" is like calling Naruto "Fishcake"
> 
> or Sakura "Cherry Blossom" and Uchiha "Fan"



No, that's not how it's like at all.

A more accurate argument is saying calling him "Boruto" is like calling Killer B "Kira B".


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 6, 2015)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> No, that's not how it's like at all.
> 
> A more accurate argument is saying calling him "Boruto" is like calling Killer B "Kira B".



Wasn't B's name intended as English? Just like A being Ei.


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 6, 2015)

I prefer Bolt.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 6, 2015)

Boruto.

It's so hilariously bad you can't help but laugh.


----------



## Lammy (Apr 18, 2015)

Officially the Japanese are calling it Boruto and Sarada with all the nice font settings 

*phew* now I can relax!!


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Apr 18, 2015)

I will keep calling him Bolt regardless. I think Boruto sounds dumb, but that can be just my general dislike for obvious generation xerox characters speaking.
Also, we have a character called Might Guy, so it is not like we never had characters with unrealistic names in this manga before. Compared to that, Bolt even sounds normal and it is also badass looking, while I just can't take Boruto seriously. So, why even bother?


----------



## Plague (Apr 18, 2015)

So what will they call him in the English dub? I think they should stick to Boruto


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2015)

You want to pronounce his name as "Bolt" go right ahead, but the correct spelling is Boruto.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 18, 2015)

How about Bananahead?

If we associate him with fruits then the vegetable related Salad will look like an even more...interesting pairing for him^^

Fruit/Vegetable.


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 18, 2015)

I hope none of you think they're going to actually call him Boruto when this stuff is localized. They're going to call him Bolt.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 18, 2015)

This was a dumb ass thread. Take Beerus from the DBZ movie. He has different ways of saying his name.

Beerus
Birusu
Beers
Beeruz
Bills
Bils
Birus
Byrrus


----------



## Lammy (Apr 18, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I hope none of you think they're going to actually call him Boruto when this stuff is localized. They're going to call him Bolt.




They'd have to change all the pretty logos though... and face this guy's wrath


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 18, 2015)

Lammy said:


> They'd have to change all the pretty logos though... and face this guy's wrath



They'll come up with something.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 18, 2015)

What are you guys even arguing about? The name is written as 'Boruto' and spoken (almost) as 'Bolt', because it's an English word transcribed into Japanese. Speaking it "Bo-ru-to" is as wrong as writing it "Bolt".


----------



## Lammy (Apr 18, 2015)

For the sake of name recognition and branding - Boruto is unique. Bolt wont even appear anywhere on a google search and neither would Salad.


----------



## Zef (Apr 18, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> What are you guys even arguing about? The name is written as 'Boruto' and spoken (almost) as 'Bolt', because it's an English word transcribed into Japanese. Speaking it "Bo-ru-to" is as wrong as writing it "Bolt".



I don't understand why people can't comprehend this.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 18, 2015)

I think it's the same as Killer Bee and Killer B. Some the community will decide to stick with one of the options, but both make sense for different reasons.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 18, 2015)

Not if you actually give it some thought. As I explained above, writing Bolt or saying Bo-Ru-To doesn't make sense.
For Killer Bee, it's a) because the word "bee" has no relation to him in any way, b) "bee" isn't used in Japanese usually, it's "hachi" and c) his brother's name is A and they're the A-B combo. I for one never called im Killer Bee and I won't ever call Boruto Bolt.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 18, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> What are you guys even arguing about? The name is written as 'Boruto' and spoken (almost) as 'Bolt', because it's an English word transcribed into Japanese. Speaking it "Bo-ru-to" is as wrong as writing it "Bolt".





Seelentau said:


> Not if you actually give it some thought. As I explained above, writing Bolt or saying Bo-Ru-To doesn't make sense.
> For Killer Bee, it's a) because the word "bee" has no relation to him in any way, b) "bee" isn't used in Japanese usually, it's "hachi" and c) his brother's name is A and they're the A-B combo. I for one never called im Killer Bee and I won't ever call Boruto Bolt.




Poor choice of words


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 18, 2015)

Is it? What I meant is that Bolt is wrong when written and Bo-Ru-To - with the ru spoken in a foreigner's way - is wrong when spoken.
I will never write his name as Bolt and since I never talk about Naruto in real life, I will probably never get to speak his name out loud the wrong way. x)


----------



## Lammy (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes. Spell it Boruto, but pronounce it however. Also everyone pronounces Naruto differently in real life too. 

Most English people go "Nah-roooo-doe" but I just say it closer to a mix of the Japanese, mostly because I'm not American and don't elongate my ooos nor change my T to a D.

Therefore saying it "Booorr-roooo-doe" may be odd. Could say it like Bolt, or a weird mash like Boar-o-toe. Or Ball-toh. Or Bort.


----------



## Narutaru (Apr 18, 2015)

All you have to do is watch the Boruto movie trailer to hear the pronunciation. It's pretty much Bol-toh. takl also said it sounds like Bolto pretty early on.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's a different way to think about it:

Think about when you hear the name 'Lauren'.

But the way you write her name could be various ways, even though the pronounciation is the same:

Loren, Lorynn, Loran, Laurinn, Lourann, etc. 

Or like 'Kailey':

Caylee, Kaleigh, Kaylie, Kailee

How it's pronounced doesn't necessarily transcribe over to how it's supposed to be spelled. When you compound a JP--->Eng barrier on top of that, we sometimes get weird romanizations.

--------

TLDR; like Seelentau said:

Write it as 'Boruto', pronounce it as 'Bolt' (JP VA will approximate the Eng loanword by saying 'Bolto')

Write it as 'Sarada', pronounce it as 'Salad'.  (JP VA will approximate the Eng loanword by saying 'Salada')


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 18, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Is it? What I meant is that Bolt is wrong when written and Bo-Ru-To - with the ru spoken in a foreigner's way - is wrong when spoken.
> 
> I will never write his name as Bolt and since I never talk about Naruto in real life, I will probably never get to speak his name out loud the wrong way. x)




And if you don't speak about _Naruto_ in real life than it doesn't matter that "Killer B" and "Killer Bee" are pronounced the same. 

Still, that sentence made me go  Boruto shouldn't be pronounced Bo-Ru-To yet you were never going to call him "Bolt".  So...an honest mistake that remains technically correct. 

BTW What does "with the _ru_ spoken in a foreigner's way" mean and what would "with the _ru_ spoken in a Japanse way" be?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 18, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Here's a different way to think about it:
> 
> Think about when you hear the name 'Lauren'.
> 
> ...




 But the real problem is that the English language is very poor with phonetic spelling. Or more officially: grapheme-phoneme correspondence.

I get the point you're trying to make, but it's not just a combination of the grapheme-phoneme correspondence of the Japanese language with the grapheme-phoneme correspondence of the English language. It's going from English to Japanese and back to English.

Which brings the argument back to what translation is really about: is it closest to transliteration or to transcription? It's highly dependent on the context.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 18, 2015)

"サラダ" is a Portuguese loanword, really.  So, "Sarada" is a Portuguese --> Japanese --> (~400 years?) --> English transliteration.  "Boruto" is really a English --> Japanese --> English transliteration, though.

Anyway, what romanization to go for is always a question with these things.  It could be worse.  There are some cases where the "official romanization" is clearly wrong.  What do you do when a character is very clearly called "Emiry" in Roman letters in the source material?  Just be thankful the title is not "Bort -- Naruto the movie".


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 19, 2015)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> And if you don't speak about _Naruto_ in real life than it doesn't matter that "Killer B" and "Killer Bee" are pronounced the same.
> 
> Still, that sentence made me go  Boruto shouldn't be pronounced Bo-Ru-To yet you were never going to call him "Bolt".  So...an honest mistake that remains technically correct.
> 
> BTW What does "with the _ru_ spoken in a foreigner's way" mean and what would "with the _ru_ spoken in a Japanse way" be?



Yes, the pronounciation of the names doesn't really matter, but the way of writing them does.

The Japanese speak the "ru" like something between "ru" and "lu", while foreigners like you and me probably speak it as a hard "ru", like it's done in "Rucksack" (I think). So if you'd want to pronounce Boruto's name the correct way, it would be something between "Bo-Ru-To" and "Bo-Lu-To".

As for Sarada, I have to disagree with OD. It doesn't come from the English word "salad", as Hexa noticed. You would pronounce it like something between "Sa-Ra-Da" and "Sa-La-Da", because again, Japanese pronounce the rarirurero syllables somewhat like lalilulelo. It's not _exactly_ an l, but not exactly an r, either.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 19, 2015)

Hexa said:


> "サラダ" is a Portuguese loanword, really.  So, "Sarada" is a Portuguese --> Japanese --> (~400 years?) --> English transliteration.  "Boruto" is really a English --> Japanese --> English transliteration, though.
> 
> Anyway, what romanization to go for is always a question with these things.  It could be worse.  There are some cases where the "official romanization" is clearly wrong.  What do you do when a character is very clearly called "Emiry" in Roman letters in the source material?  Just be thankful the title is not "Bort -- Naruto the movie".




Thanks.




Seelentau said:


> The Japanese speak the "ru" like something between "ru" and "lu", while foreigners like you and me probably speak it as a hard "ru", like it's done in "Rucksack" (I think). So if you'd want to pronounce Boruto's name the correct way, it would be something between "Bo-Ru-To" and "Bo-Lu-To".
> 
> As for Sarada, I have to disagree with OD. It doesn't come from the English word "salad", as Hexa noticed. You would pronounce it like something between "Sa-Ra-Da" and "Sa-La-Da", because again, Japanese pronounce the rarirurero syllables somewhat like lalilulelo. It's not _exactly_ an l, but not exactly an r, either.






So it's basically a step further along the spectrum from Scottish 'r' to English 'r' to Japanese rarirurero syllables?


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know about the Scottish "r" ^^


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 19, 2015)

I once worked at a Japanese sushi restaurant that offered seaweed salad which was very popular and loved by me as well. Wakame sarada. First thing I thought of when I saw that Sasuke & Sakura's kid was named sarada was that seaweed salad …

Personally I will continue to use Boruto & Sarada just because I prefer that romanization. That said, I don't have any problem accepting Bolt or Salad either.




Oh, this thread is from last year? Oh.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2015)

Viz now calls him Bo*ru*t*o*.


----------



## Caesar (Apr 21, 2015)

The truth has been spoken.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 21, 2015)

So why did Viz call him Bolt in both chapter 700 and the sub of The Last movie? They better not use that dumbass name in the dub.


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 21, 2015)

oaktree said:


> So why did Viz call him Bolt in both chapter 700 and the sub of The Last movie? *They better not use that dumbass name in the dub*.



I hope they don't. OMG, because the English VA pronouncing it will probably sound forced and bad, rather than sticking to the American "Bolt." Because they're probably going to enunciate it too much and drag it out. Rather than saying it quickly, like the Japanese speakers. Like Nnoitra's name. It's said fast,  and pronounced almost like it's spelled. Then you have the VA in english saying noi-TORA. Where a second O is added and enunciated on. 

It's like how in Bleach Karin just calls her brother "Ichigo." In Japanese, she calls him Ichi-nii, which is brother Ichi. Had they said that in the dub, it probably would have sounded corny and forced. Same with Rukia and her addressing Byakuya. 

With Boruto, chances are they're going to be pronouncing it out where you can hear the U. Bor-Uto. When said in Japanese, the "U" isn't eninciated too hard. You can hear it, but it's not dragged out. Sometimes "RU" is put together and said kinda fast to give it an "L" sound. 

Boruto is fine. That's how his name is spelled and said in Jap. I just worry it's not going to flow well with English when the VA start saying it. Unlike our "Bolt", which is still what his name is, just romanized.


----------



## Asriel (Apr 21, 2015)

I honestly don't give a shit what's official, I'm calling him Bolt because I'm not bending myself over for weaboo pronunciations when his name is clearly indicated, phonetically, to _mean_ bolt. 

However in spite of this, it's clearly still meant to be a play on words, rhyming with Naruto, while still having it's own meaning. Kishimoto has done double-entendres with his Naruto series in the past; I'm not surprised he's doing it again.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

I think Viz writes Bolt.


----------



## Lammy (Apr 21, 2015)

oaktree said:


> So why did Viz call him Bolt in both chapter 700 and the sub of The Last movie? They better not use that dumbass name in the dub.



Great to see Viz Eng acknowledge Boruto now. They realised they messed up by neglecting the name play and branding opportunity. 

The dub will have an interesting choice between pronouncing Bolt and Bore-roo-doe now 

When's the dub release of the movie out?


----------



## iJutsu (Apr 21, 2015)

I laughed when the announcer said Boruto in the trailer. It sounds as bad as I would've thought.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm calling it Bolt until the end. Fuck Viz.


----------



## Deana (Apr 21, 2015)

Bolt is easier to type!!! 

Boruto makes the name seem cooler than what it is! 

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Kyu (Apr 21, 2015)

Bolt cuz Bolt.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 21, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> I hope they don't. OMG, because the English VA pronouncing it will probably sound forced and bad, rather than sticking to the American "Bolt." Because they're probably going to enunciate it too much and drag it out. Rather than saying it quickly, like the Japanese speakers. Like Nnoitra's name. It's said fast,  and pronounced almost like it's spelled. Then you have the VA in english saying noi-TORA. Where a second O is added and enunciated on.
> 
> It's like how in Bleach Karin just calls her brother "Ichigo." In Japanese, she calls him Ichi-nii, which is brother Ichi. Had they said that in the dub, it probably would have sounded corny and forced. Same with Rukia and her addressing Byakuya.
> 
> ...



I just noticed Viz uses different translations in the manga. In the Viz manga shadow clone jutsu is called art of the shadow double ganger and Naruto calls his parents Ma and Pa where in the dub he says Mom and Dad. So there still chance they will use Bolt in the dub.



Lammy said:


> Great to see Viz Eng acknowledge Boruto now. They realised they messed up by neglecting the name play and branding opportunity.
> 
> The dub will have an interesting choice between pronouncing Bolt and Bore-roo-doe now
> 
> When's the dub release of the movie out?



The dub comes out this summer probably in August since the Japanese DVD comes out late July.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2015)

"Boruto" is the damn ugliest name I've ever seen.

I'd rather say Bolt, but that's not how it's spelled in the movie's title.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2015)

Boruto, I like it.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2015)

Burrito and Salad it is and the third team member will be Raisu


----------



## Jenny89 (Apr 22, 2015)

Bolt sounds better


----------



## Saiyan Kakashi (Apr 23, 2015)

Boruto for me sounds more fitting due to his dad's name


----------



## Lammy (Apr 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]K99OWlAWeN4[/YOUTUBE]

STILL FUNNY


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 23, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> Burrito and Salad it is and the third team member will be* Raisu*



loooooool

but seriously are we still arguing over his name? just call him whatever and call it a day already.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 24, 2015)

I will call him Bolt because it appeals to me more. Boruto is simply the way a Japanese speaking person would pronounce Bolt and it doesn't sound as good in my opinion. They're the same though so to each, their own.


----------



## Rika24 (Apr 24, 2015)

not sure if this has been said already, but aren't all the characters in Naruto named after something literal? Kakashi = scarecrow, Naruto = fishcake, etc... heck, no one argues over the fact that Lee is named ROCK! granted, there is Rocky so maybe that's why...

but this debate reminds me of another one, a very old one from FMA: Ed vs Edo. pretty much the same deal here, only Edward is an actual English name while Bolt is a name only fit for an animal... unless it's a stupid person in real life that might name their kid something like Apple.

That said, i'll go with Boruto for now


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

Rika24 said:


> not sure if this has been said already,* but aren't all the characters in Naruto named after something literal? Kakashi = scarecrow, Naruto = fishcake, etc...* heck, no one argues over the fact that Lee is named ROCK! granted, there is Rocky so maybe that's why...
> 
> but this debate reminds me of another one, a very old one from FMA: Ed vs Edo. pretty much the same deal here, only Edward is an actual English name while Bolt is a name only fit for an animal... unless it's a stupid person in real life that might name their kid something like Apple.
> 
> That said, i'll go with Boruto for now



The Kanji for their name means that, but that's not the intent when the Japanese say the names. Boruto = Bolt isn't a "translation." It's Romaji, where the word is how Japanese say, pronounce and write out an English word. Or Engrish/Inngurishu. 

That's like Cross Marian in DGM. They don't pronounce Cross like we do. For them, his name is spelled and pronounced "Kurosu." They don't use "c" for the "ka" sound. How they use the alphabet differs from our usage, especially when they use symbols, and thus probably may not be experts on the alphabet we know.

DGM, again Cloud/Klaud Nine. her name is pronounced and spelled Kuroudo, or close to that lol Don't know if there's a second "u." 

Over there, Allen = Arren. They don't have "L"s either. 

Bolt goes into that same category.


----------



## NW (Apr 24, 2015)

Bolt is the correct english trans.

I mean fuck why do you think he has the bolt necklace 

Boruto sounds too much like naruto for me anyway. enoubh fucking parallels


----------



## Yoona (Apr 24, 2015)

Burrito


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2015)

Imma call him whatever his name reads in the panel. Really not that big a deal for me.


----------



## ScottofFury (Apr 24, 2015)

I Prefer Boruto


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 25, 2015)

You can't translate a name. So no, bolt is not the translation for boruto. Boruto is the romanization of the Katakana that in turn are the Japanese way of writing the English word bolt.


----------

